# US Marine Corps Marathon



## cash70 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots from the Marathon. Of all the photos I took, the second one is my favorite.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

Boy - they run FAST! Whoosh. And gone! 



Nice idea to capture their action and speed like it. I doubt they recognise them individually though 

And you had a very nice vantage point for your photos, including all the DC-sights! (Well, two of them...)


----------



## cash70 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!  I am working on photos of people in action.  That is why I thought of the blurred effect.  I am going to see if I can catch people around DC performing different things.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2006)

You should! I am already curious to see your pictures. They are always so good! (And I like to recognise places ... you know, I have only been - and for the first time ever - to DC this year in April).


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 10, 2006)

Well done. I like the compo on these, and the blurred effect on the runners.


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree with the second one as my favorite. Great idea as mentioned and the background is amazing of course


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Nov 10, 2006)

I like these shots and you've got a great background.  Feel free to call me uncreative, but I prefer to see some faces in photographs.  Perhaps if you had a rear-curtain flash, then you could get the motion and some faces.


----------



## Sk8man (Nov 11, 2006)

great photoes, the effect of speed is great.
would like to see more of those.


----------



## nitefly (Nov 11, 2006)

IMO it would have been better if you panned it (blurred out the background) instead of actually blurring the runners.


----------



## ambergideon (Nov 13, 2006)

I like #1. You got all these blurry runners and then in the background on the right is a heavy person just standing there... . I think it's great.


----------

